# Meet Skittles-My Multi-Color Halfmoon Male Betta



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

I got Skittles a few days ago off eBay and he's amazing! He seems to really like his new home which is a Zoo Med 2 gallon Betta T.V. Shape house with LED light, a Betta bulb plant, Zoo Med ceramic log, mermaid ornament, some dark river pebbles and an Indian almond leaf. According to the breeder, he was 3 months old yesterday. He's ate as soon as I got him and is blowing his bubble nest.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

a pic from eBay.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

eating some live baby brine shrimp.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the forum--Wow..what a gorgeous fishy He looks like a very happy lil guy..Love that log!!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is beautiful and a very nice looking home he has ! I love his pink lips, my Perseus has light blue lips. He looks very happy sounds like you are doing a great job with him. Did the person from ebay include some almond leaf with him ? I would love to find some Almond leaves !


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

lelei said:


> Hello and Welcome to the forum--Wow..what a gorgeous fishy He looks like a very happy lil guy..Love that log!!


Thank you...I just got the gravel and log(I've already caught him going inside)for him today. I had some light river pebbles but I think I like the dark better.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Did the person from ebay include some almond leaf with him ? I would love to find some Almond leaves !


 No I got them about 2 months ago from http://myworld.ebay.com/amy-lim


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

He is super gorgeous! <3 love him. Really stunning.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, He's lovely. There's an ebay breeder I've had my eyes on for a while 
but I recently got another betta which brings me up to four bettas. My 
limit was supposed to be three ... Hehe. So I'll have to stop looking for a 
couple of years and hope the bettas on ebay stay as lovely as they are now. 

Have you named him yet?


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

michbelle said:


> Wow, He's lovely.
> 
> Have you named him yet?


thanks..I named him Skittles


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

more pics and using his log.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

wow he is stunning!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

..


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice fish! Its a shame I can't get fish like that in my area....*sighs*


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> Nice fish! Its a shame I can't get fish like that in my area....*sighs*


I've never seen a Betta like him at the pet store If I would have I would have gotten him a lot sooner as many times as I've been there the past couple months.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow! He's pretty to be 3 months. o.o


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow I love your new Betta and his name LOL 

Yeah, Id stick to the darker gravel. Darker gravel brings out the beautiful colors in a fish. Light colored gravel tends to give the colors of a fish a washed out muted look. Besides fish do feel safer in a tank with darker gravel like in nature.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> Wow I love your new Betta and his name LOL


Yeah I figured it fits.


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

beautiful and i love the tank...


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

squidward89 said:


> beautiful and i love the tank...


Thanks..I have a couple of these tanks spread around the house


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

He likes his Betta log.


----------



## Bettatastic (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! he is a beautiful fish. I love how simple and elegant his aquarium is.


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks.. I really like these Zoo Med tanks too..I just set this one up with my boy Romeo..the only differences are Skittles has his own LED light and live plant, Romeo has a plastic plant and his leaf hammock which he rests on regularly


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

Aboslutely stunning! He is quite a looker, I wish I could find a betta like him, not that my bettas aren't nice;-). But really he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the colouring/fins of Romeo! Nice tanks!


----------



## bettaluvr (Jan 6, 2012)

some new pics


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

He is a stunning boy


----------

